# Send off for Zorro



## thewrightrat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm dealing recently with the passing of my pet rat Zorro. RIP Aug 6, 2008.

I bought Zorro just over a year ago with his brothers Squeak and Templeton. While his brothers always have been and continue to be healthy, Zorro was always plagued with resipatory problems. the medications always worked and i felt they would continue to work, Zorro was just over a year old, so still young enough to put up a good fight.

Last night my spoused decided Zorro needed a bath since he had been too weak to groom himself. I told him no, Zorro was too weak still to handle a bath and we needed to keep him calm to recover. Well my husband was in "i know best" zone and knowing him, he would have kept arguing with me till i gave in. I told him what my gut feeling was but he summed it up to be being the over protective mother. Well three minutes later Zorro died. My husband put him in the water and splashing it around him and like i thought, Zorro started panicking and couldn't catch his breath. He was gasping for air when my husband handed him to me and i was going to perform CPR when he grabed him from me and took him into the other room. He held onto him for half hour with out me being able to try CPR or say good bye. 

I'm plagued with guilt, my husband feels horrible and i'm trying to focus on the quality of life we did give Zorro. It's too late now to turn back time, lots of should haves, could haves, but nothing will bring Zorro back. In the end we might have just prolonged his suffering, but 4 days ago he was himself, nothing would have indicated this was going to go so bad.

We have 17 other rats in total that i've rescued from feeder stores over the last year. I'm trying to focus on how we are giving them the best home possible for as long as they are with us.

Rest in Peace Little Buddy, you will suffer no more. I wish your stay with us could have been longer, but it wasn't meant to be. Love you lots, miss you tons already.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss and all of what happened between your husband and yourself over his passing. if i were in your shoes i would be incredibly angry with my partner for doing that but as you said, that would not bring zorro back. but if you do feel bad for the way things happened, as it seems you do from what you have said, perhaps talking to your husband about all of it and how his actions made you feel and asking him why he felt he needed to do the things he did, would help. perhaps give yourselves some time to heal first of course. the discussion is bound to be an emotional one regardless, it would be much easier to handle if the pain of zorro's loss is not as sharp as it is when its still new. 

i'm sure you gave young zorro the best life possible and obviously all your love. it hurts extra when they die young i know but his love and the love you shared with him will remain forever in your heart and memories of him. there can be no greater gift.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

RIP Zorro, good for you for not staying angry at your husband  I know I wouldn't be able to do that. 

You obviously cared for him a lot and gave him the best life possible, he loved you in return. It's always so hurtful when they pass on, but you couldn't have done a better job caring for him.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

R.I.P Zorro

((hugs)) to you
Jess xx


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I have a bearded dragon named Zorro. 
I hope you feel better!!!


----------

